
Snapchat will file for IPO next week - dennysetiady
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/27/snapchat-will-file-for-ipo-next-week/
======
jboggan
This might be what's needed to really fire up the tech industry in Los
Angeles. Hopefully a critical mass of the newly rich Snapchat employees stick
around in Venice and the westside to seed future growth.

Then again, there goes the neighborhood.

------
che_shirecat
Will be interesting to see delta between next week's financials and leaked
financials from 2015

------
sixQuarks
I don't know, having an IPO at the tail end of one of the biggest bull markets
doesn't bode well for me. I'm expecting a major pull-back in stocks either
this year or next. I don't see Snap doing well, at least short-term.

~~~
sjg007
Could be the bang that pops the bubble.

~~~
sixQuarks
yeah, and I wouldn't be surprised if it does really well in the very
beginning. Bubbles oftentimes have an even bigger spike at the very end.

------
fluxic
Current valuations:

\- Facebook: $350B

\- Twitter: $15.7B

\- Snapchat (projected): $20-25B

\- IAC (owns Tinder): $5.45B

Interesting (and probably appropriate) that the market is pricing Snapchat
closer to Twitter.

~~~
forgetsusername
> _Interesting (and probably appropriate) that the market is pricing_

I'd be cautious in considering the valuation at last funding round to be "the
market".

~~~
fluxic
Fair point!

------
rokhayakebe
What is the easiest (step by step) way to buy stocks at an initial public
offering?

~~~
jandrese
Step 1. Create an investment bank. Step 2. Make a close relationship to the
institution managing the IPO. Step 3. Too late, the existing big banks get
dibs.

They might be willing to sell you some scraps after the price has been run up
into the stratosphere and all of the incumbents have made their profit.

~~~
bostand
A better strategy:

1\. Wait a while

2\. Buy them cheap

3\. Wait some more

4\. Now they are even cheaper, duhhh!

------
elastic_church
hurray! March is going to be fun. September will be a good time to be selling
luxury goods when the employees are able to liquidate no matter what the share
price does.

------
tgb29
A transfer of wealth to Los Angeles -- Let's hope this can help the movie
industry.

------
lowmagnet
Company name is 'Snap', not Snapchat.

~~~
sebtoast
They do call it "Snap, inc" in the first line of the text.

------
ProfessorLayton
This IPO is going to be incredibly interesting to track. Facebook and
Instagram have been cloning Snapchat features as fast as they can, and Snow
(Korean Snapchat) is growing rapidly in non-western markets.

------
mkagenius
Who would be investing in it? Non-millennials?

~~~
akgerber
Plenty of millennial in the target audience of this website are doing A-OK and
are perfectly able to invest, though perhaps not afford a house in Silicon
Valley.

------
j-walker
Is their plan still to make money via ads in the stories?

How will Facebook's new features (basically a clone of Snapchat) affect this?

~~~
chrishacken
> How will Facebook's new features (basically a clone of Snapchat) affect
> this?

Just based on usage within my circle, I don't see FB's clone attempts
affecting Snapchat at all. FB is actually starting to piss me off with all of
the spammy push notifications they keep sending out. If anything they're going
to lose market share from people like me uninstalling their apps.

"(name) just posted for the first time in awhile" "(name) just started a live
stream".

~~~
yomly
The Facebook app is incredibly hungry (on Android). Dropping the all brought
me hours of battery life and per charge and hours per day from no longer
finding myself randomly vegging on my feed.

I use a home screen web shortcut - it looks like an app and runs quickly. You
won't regret the jump.

~~~
eachro
Yup. I've also found that I check FB less often using the mobile site, which
has also been good.

